# My boys



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

First up, let me introduce "RUM" a/k/a Ghirardelli Boy, 6 y/o Dutch Warmblood/TB, dark bay Gelding, 16.2+hh. We have had him since Feb 07, he is my daughter's horse that she has been eventing with. He is a real sweetheart and can be quite the "clown". Mainly though, he loves "his girl", even though I am officially his Gramma, is still claim being his mom as my screen name. LOL!

































Now Ludicris.....my baby, 13 month old Percheron/TB, 14hh. He came from Colorado as a rescue and spent a couple of months down in GA with his pasture mate, Lily. He is coming along really well and got gelded July 3. Picts starting with him as a baby.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww, what cuties!!!!

lol, I love your avatar!!! hahahaha


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are soo adorable!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the pic when you are trying to bridle him :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Love the colt's name! So are you gonna be riding him when he is mature?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love them all there soo cute and pretty I love the pics!


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I love the pic when you are trying to bridle him :lol:


Actually that is my daughter, this is me........LOL.


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Love the colt's name! So are you gonna be riding him when he is mature?


Thanks, he came to me with that name and I liked it so I kept it. My daughter couldn't believe I would name my horse after a rapper!Yep I am. I am going to use him as a trail horse in about 2 years then once he is old enough, my daughter will start training him to do eventing. I think he will be a great eventer! But I do not want to jump him too soon, probably not until he is 5. I am sure some cavelettis before that but actual jumping we are going to hold off on.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

rums_mom said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the pic when you are trying to bridle him :lol:
> ...


Haha, sorry didn't know :wink: I love the pic anyway!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. You have a really cute little foal on your hands  

Make sure to come visit the draft horse section in the breeds threads.


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, I sure will....love those drafts and draft crosses!

the most fabulous thing happened......someone that knows our Rum is on this forum and she PM'd me because she recognized his name and it is the same horse! That is so awesome. Even though we keep in touch with his previous owner, it is so nice to meet someone that has known our boy before we got him. I am so glad that the other forum crashed so we could meet.

Thanks for listening to me........I think most of you would understand my excitement. I mean we know just a teensy bit about his past and if you have ever gotten a horse you just love, well you know what I mean, right? :lol:


----------

